# Kurze Soundaussetzer bei VLC und Mediaplayer



## Tim1974 (3. Juni 2015)

Hallo,

ich habe ein neues Problem und zwar wenn ich Musik von der Festplatte mit dem VLC oder Windows Media Player höre, habe ich ab und zu kurze Aussetzer, manchmal mehrfach innerhalt weniger Minuten, manchmal waren auch ca. 30 Minuten keine zu bemerken.
Das Ganze wird kompliziert dadurch, daß ich nicht über den Onboard-Sound gehe, sondern ein Steinberg UR22 Interface angeschlossen habe und daran Studiokopfhörer. Der Steinberg Treiber ist der aktuellste, habe Windows und diese Treiber gerade die letzten Tage frisch installiert.
Früher hatte ich mit dieser Kombination diese Probleme noch nicht, da hatte ich aber glaub ich den Mainboard Onboard-Soundchip auch noch deaktivert. Kann es sein das sich die Soundchips oder deren Treiber (die NVidia-Karte für HDMI hat ja auch noch einen onboard) irgendwie in die Quere kommen?

Oder woran könnte es noch liegen?
Auf meinen anderen PCs laufen exakt die gleichen Audiofiles ohne solche Aussetzer, allerdings dann über die Onboard-Sound und ohne das Steinberg-Interface (läuft ja nicht unter Linux soweit ich weiß).

Gruß
Tim


----------



## Forsaiken (3. Juni 2015)

Hi,

ich habe genau das selbe Problem.
Mein Setup: Raid5 Festplattenkonfiguration mit einer Asus Essence STXII.

Ich konnte mir behelfen indem ich die Puffer-Zeiten im VLC Player für die wiedergabe von Festplatte von 100ms (oder was auch immer das war) auf 500ms erhöht habe.
Ich nehme mal an, dass der VLC Player zu spät neue Daten von der Festplatte anfordert.

Gruß
Patrick


----------



## Tim1974 (3. Juni 2015)

Hallo,

bei mir steht der Windows Media Player auf "Standardpufferung verwenden", beim VLC steht unter "Streamausgabe" -> "Zwischenspeichern des Muxer bei der Streamausgabe (ms)" : "1500 ".
Allerdings weiß ich nicht ob das die richtigen Einstellungen dafür sind und ob die nicht eher für Streams aus dem Internet als für Datein von der Festplatte gelten?

Außerdem lief vor der Windows Neuinstallation bei mir das alles ohne Änderungen und ohne kurze Aussetzer.
Ich hab aber bei der Neuinstallation Intel RST installiert, davor war das nicht drauf. Außerdem haben nun alle Soundchips einen installierten und aktuellen Treiber. Davor hatte ich den NVidia-Soundtreiber deinstalliert und den Onboard-Sound sogar im BIOS deaktiviert, aber ob es daran liegt?

@*Forsaiken*:
Hast Du auch das Steinberg UR22 Interface laufen?
Falls ja, treten bei Dir die Soundaussetzer auch auf, wenn Du das Interface vom USB abziehst und dann einen anderen Soundchip nutzt?

Ich teste gerade ohne Interface mit dem NVidia-HDMI-Sound.

Übrigens hatte ich gestern mit dem Steinberg UR22 Interface auch Soundaussetzer beim Spielen, ohne das parallel Musik lief, allerdings relativ selten, in ca. einer Stunde vielleicht 2-3 mal für jeweils gut eine halbe Sekunde.

Bin echt langsam am Verzweifeln, wie soll ich mit dem PC Musik machen, wenn der Sound immer mal willkürlich zwischendurch aussetzt? 

Wenn das mit dem PC, der ja seit ich ihn kaufte immer wieder neue Probleme für mich bereit hielt, so weiter geht, schmeiß ich den irgendwann aufn Schrott und kauf mir ein Mac.

Gruß
Tim


----------



## DKK007 (3. Juni 2015)

Na bei 1,5 s wird es wohl den Internetstream meinen.


----------



## Forsaiken (3. Juni 2015)

Nein ich habe kein Steinberg UR22 Interface.

Die Einstellung im VLC findest du hier:
Gehe in die Einstellungen
Wähle die Anzeige "Alle" unter "Einstellungen Anzeigen" unten links. Siehe Grafik Punk 1.
Wähle nun auf den Zweig "Eingang/Codecs". Siehe Grafik Punkt 2.
Im Fenster rechts nach ganz unten Scrollen bis du im Gruppenfeld "Erweitert" ankommst.
Dort die "Datei-Cachewert (ms)" auf 500 bis 1000 stellen (die Einheit ist hier Millisekunden, ich verwende 1000ms). Siehe Grafik Punkt 3.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tim1974 (5. Juni 2015)

Die kurzen Soundaussetzter treten ja auch beim Spielen auf, also müßte ich wenn dann eher was am Treiber ein/umstellen oder was anderes.

Die einzigen Dinge, die ich bei der neuen Windows-Installation anders gemacht habe:
a) "Intel Rapid Storage Technologie" installiert
b) alle Soundchips sind aktiviert und haben den aktuellsten Treiber, also Onboard, NVidia, Yamaha Steinberg.

Was auch noch auffällig ist, wenn ich Windows runterfahre oder neu starte kommt jedes mal die Meldung, daß ein Dienst oder Programm noch läuft und ob ich das beenden erzwingen will, aber ich schaffe es nicht so schnell zu lesen um welches Programm es sich dabei handeln soll, denn dann schafft er es doch, das Programm von selbst zu beenden.


----------



## Forsaiken (16. Juni 2015)

Schau mal hier: The case of DPC latency - MaxedTech


----------



## Tim1974 (17. Juni 2015)

Danke, werd mir das Tool mal anschauen und testen.


----------



## Tim1974 (18. Juni 2015)

So, ich hab mal probeweise das Interface mit einer älteren Version des Treibers neu installiert, der Version die auf der mitgelieferten original CD war.
Dann habe ich den DPC Latency Checker mitlaufen lassen und alle möglichen Datein abspielen lassen und auch parallel gespielt. Es gab ab und zu kurze Soundaussetzer, aber weniger lange als neulich mit der neueren Treiberversion. Das soll nun mal jemand verstehen, oder es ist einfach Zufall?

Das Tool sagt folgendes:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich würde die kurzen Aussetzer aber dennoch gerne weg bekommen, gibt es da einen Weg ohne was anderes kaputt zu machen?
Oder könnte der baldige Umstieg auf Windows 10 etwas bringen?
Oder sollte ich doch demnächst lieber einen iMac fürs Recording kaufen?

Gruß
Tim


----------



## Forsaiken (18. Juni 2015)

Die Latenzen sehen eigentlich sehr gut aus...

Ich würde den Umstieg auf Windows 10 abwarten.


----------



## Tim1974 (19. Juni 2015)

Ja, werd ich auch, bevor ich viel Geld ausgebe, warte ich erstmal und teste noch ein Bischen.

Ich habe auch schon wieder eine brauchbare Aufnahme mit Cubase machen können, die kurzen Aussetzer kamen zum Glück nicht in die Aufnahme, traten nur beim Abspielen des Playbacks auf und wurden daher nicht mit aufgezeichnet. Somit könnte ich damit so sogar arbeiten, auch wenn es manchmal etwas nervig und nicht optimal ist.
Wenn ich den Audiobereich intensiviere wird wohl über früher oder später ein Mac angeschafft werden.


----------



## Tim1974 (20. Juni 2015)

bitte löschen!


----------



## Tim1974 (20. Juni 2015)

Leider gab es doch wieder Probleme mit den Latenzen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und noch schlimmer:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dabei hab ich schon fast alle Treiber neu installiert und beim Steinberg-Treiber verschiedene Versionen ausprobiert.
Allerdings habe ich bei den Tests FarCry4 laufen lassen und parallel Musik über den Windows Media Player abspielen lassen, vielleicht kam daher der extreme Wert zustande. Wenn ich das gleiche aber mit dem onboard Realtek ALC 1150 Chip mache, gibt es keine solchen Probleme.


----------

